# stabbing pain day 13



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Day 13 testing tomorrow   and have been having sharp stabbing pains in my lower left side,too late for implantation is this normal,has anyone else had this  

Shaz xx


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

hi Shaz,
Yes I have had stabbing pain on and off on both sides during 2 ww and it continues.  I know it's impossible not to stress but tryand relax today and put your feet up!  Everything crossed for tommorrow


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks redmond,
Just been toliet and have started bleeding so I guess that would answer my question.   Off to bed to take it easy 

Shaz


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh shaz I'm so sorry.  Take care of yourself today. xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Shaz ~ i'd posted to you on the other thread and hadn't seen this.....i'm sorry hun 

Much love and many hugs to you,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Shaz sending you big hugs   

take good care
love and hugs
M C xxxxx


----------

